# Johnson Rotary Laser



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I found this Johnson rotary laser at Lowes for little money ($70). Does anyone have any experience with it? Is it a piece of junk? This might be a case of buy it cheap, buy it twice.
http://www.engineersupply.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ES1753&affid=7


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Clutchcargo said:


> I found this Johnson rotary laser at Lowes for little money ($70). Does anyone have any experience with it? Is it a piece of junk? This might be a case of buy it cheap, buy it twice.
> http://www.engineersupply.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ES1753&affid=7


Leave it on the shelf.

First, you have to manuelly level it with the bubbles, so there goes the perceived "accuracy" of a laser tool. For a laser tool to give you any decent accuracy it must be self levelling, which uses an internal pendulum and gravity. Same theory as a plumb bob.

Second look at its claimed accuracy rating, 1/8" in thirty feet. You could get better than that with a quality 24" level.:yes: And that accuracy is based on perfect conditions in the testing lab, where I gaurantee you they don't level it with those cheap bubbles before the certification testing.


----------

